# Suprecur/Buserelin Nasal Spray Question



## cosmicgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

My drugs arrived today and due to start d/r on Friday morning.  I've been given Suprecur/Buserelin nasal spray this time and was told I need to sniff 3 times a day (assumed it was both nostrils like on synrel)  however having looked at the drugs leaflet it says for fertility treatment I should do 1 nostril spray 4 times a day.

Do different people get prescribed different doses?  What is the norm?  I've left a message with my clinic and waiting for them to call back but I'm getting a bit worked up (as I do   ) and hoped someone on here might be able to help.


----------



## Maryliz1980 (Jan 14, 2011)

I am on it now and am doing it every 4 hrs switching from left to right side and in each side before bed. I hope you get ahold of your clinic to tell you the right way to do it.


----------



## cosmicgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for the reply MaryLiz, good luck with your treatment.  The clinic told me I need to do a sniff in each nostril morning, lunch and evening - so 6 sniffs in total.  Is that how many you do in total?  Trying not to get worried about the fact that this is more than it says in the leaflet    This is going to be a stress free PMA cycle if it kills me


----------



## ToriAnna (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Cosmicgirl
I did my treatment last August and like Maryliz, did it every four hours, one sniff and then two sniffs last thing at night. I think you should maybe double check the dosage? I expect everyone gets different dosages given to them according to what the clinic think will work best. Sending you lots of luck for your tx!     
Torianna x


----------



## HannahBanana (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Cosmic girl!

I'm on Busereliln nasal spray and I was told 3 sniffs twice a day but in a recent conversation my doc said it doesn't matter if you do 2 sniffs 3 times or 3 sniffs twice - just as long as it's 6 sniffs in total!

Hope this helps...

Hannah x


----------



## alison allen (Feb 1, 2011)

Im one week in and I do one sniff 4 times per day - is that right... Now Im confused!!!


----------



## carrieanne32 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Alison ,
          I have just came across your thread . i am on Suprecur and take a sniff 4 times a day during waking hours. Hope you are getting on okay.


----------

